# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Διαγωνισμοί-Εκθέσεις πουλιών 2010

## vagelis76

Είναι η εποχή που αρχίζουν οι διαγωνισμοί και οι εκθέσεις σε πολλά σημεία της χώρας μας.Είναι ωραία εμπειρία να επισκεφτεί κανείς μια τέτοια έκθεση,το έκανα πέρυσι και ήταν καταπληκτικά!!

http://www.poc.gr/

ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ-->Λαρισαϊκός Σύλογος Καναρινιών 
*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ 2ου ΤΟΠΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ* 
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 20/11/10 ¨  ΩΡΑ 16"00 ---ΕΓΚΩΒΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΚΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ.    
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 22/11/10¨¨ΑΦΙΞΗ ΚΡΙΤΗ Κου DIETER VIRGES. -------
ΤΡΙΤΗ 23/11/10----ΚΡΙΣΗ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΩΝ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ.-------
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 24/11/10---ΚΡΙΣΗ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΩΝ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ.-------
ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 25/11/10-----ΚΡΙΣΗ ΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ.------
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 26/11/10 ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΚΡΙΤΗ----ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΩΝ.------
ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 27/11/10-----ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΚΟΙΝΟΥ.------ 
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ  28/11/10 ΩΡΑ 10"00 ----12"00 ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΚΟΙΝΟΥ. 
 ΩΡΑ 12"30 ΤΕΛΕΤΗ ΛΗΞΗΣ-ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗΣ ΒΡΑΒΕΙΩΝ. ΩΡΑ 14"00 ΑΠΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΚΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ.ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.  

Α.Σ.Κ.Ε-->Αττικός Σύλλογος Καναρινιών Εμφάνισης
  9η ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ Α.Σ.Κ.Ε., Καλλιθέα 2010 (Μεγίστης 18-20, 176 73)
    *Τετάρτη 17/11/2010 : Εγκλωβισμός Πτηνών.
    *Πέμπτη 18/11/2010 : Κρίση.
    * Παρασκευή 19/11/2010 : Κρίση.
      Από ώρα 17:30 έως 21:00 - Ελεύθερη είσοδος για το κοινό.
    *Σάββατο 20/11/2010 : Ελεύθερη είσοδος για το κοινό από ώρα 10:00 έως 21:00.
      'Ωρα 19:00 απονομή βραβείων στους νικητές.
    *Κυριακή 21/11/10 : Ελεύθερη είσοδος για το κοινό από ώρα 10:00 έως 15:00. Στη συνέχεια θα ακολουθήσει ο απεγκλωβισμός των πουλιών.

Σύλλογος Φίλων Ωδικών Πτηνών Ημαθίας - ΣΦΩΠ
5 - 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2010

Κυριακή 5 Δεκεμβρίου
Εγκλωβισμός πουλιών εκτός ΣΦΩΠ

Δευτέρα 6 Δεκεμβρίου
Εγκλωβισμός πουλιών ΣΦΩΠ

Τρίτη 7 Δεκεμβρίου
Κρίσεις πουλιών

Τετάρτη 8 Δεκεμβρίου
Kρίσεις πουλιών

Πέμπτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου
Κρίσεις πουλιών

Παρασκευή 10 Δεκεμβρίου
10.00 - 16.00 Σεμινάρια για εκτροφείς
17.00 - 20.00 Άνοιγμα στο κοινό

Σάββατο 11 Δεκεμβρίου
09.00 - 20.00 Άνοιγμα στο κοινό
20.00 - 22.00 Απονομές

Κυριακή 12 Δεκεμβρίου
09.00 - 14.00 Άνοιγμα στο κοινό
14.00 - 20.00 Απεγκλωβισμός πουλιών

----------


## vagelis76

Τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πραγματοποιήθηκε στα Χανιά ο 14ος Παγκρήτιος Διαγωνισμός πτηνών συντροφιάς.
Επισκέφθηκα το χώρο που ήταν η έκθεση των πουλιών και θαύμασα πολλά και διαφορετικά είδη.

ο χώρος






οι νικητές


κίτρινα



λευκά



κίτρινο μωσαϊκό



κόκκινο



κόκκινο μωσαϊκό



Μαύρο/κόκκινο



Καφέ οπάλ



Σγουρό του Παρισιού



Closter Corona



Λανκασάι 



Της Βέρνης



Καμπούρικο της Ιαπωνίας 



Σγουρό της Τασμανίας



Καρδερινοκαναρινα



Λογαρα


φλώρος


Λιζαρντ 


Μοζαμβίκης 


Γερμανικό σκουφάτο

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ευχαριστουμε !
τα παρισιου!και το λιζαρντι υπεροχα!

αν μπορεσω θα παω προς λαρισα...!

----------


## jk21

σημερα εμαθα οτι ενα μελος μας και πολυ καλος μου φιλος ,πατριωτακι της αντιγονης
 ο ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=835

 κατελαβε την τριτη θεση στις καρδερινες εκτροφης!!!  :winky:  

Ανδρέα συγχαρητηρια !!  ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ο Ανδρεας Δημητρη ειναι υποδειγμα εκτροφεα (και ειδικα για την δυσκολη ρατσα που λεγεται καρδερινα balcanica)!
Tα ειπαμε και στο karderines.gr, τα λεμε και απο εδω ..ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ! ! !

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Α, και κατι αλλο .. οποιος κατεβει στον Πανελληνιο
τον Δεκεμβρη στην Βεροια, ας μου πει
για να κανονισουμε να βρεθουμε ! ! !

----------


## douke-soula

Βαγγελη ευχαριστουμε για το φωτογραφικο υλικο  ::   ::   ::  
Αντρεα συνχαρητηρια  ::   ::   ::  
να εχεις παντα σημαντικες διακρισεις σε ολες σου τις προσπαθειες

----------


## Niva2gr

Πωπω ομορφιές!
Βαγγέλη, πρέπει να πέρασες φοβερά! Σαν σούπερ-μάρκετ, μόνο γεμάτο ομορφιά και κελαηδίσματα!

----------


## vagelis76

Καρδερίνες


Αχάτης



εγώ ξεχώρισα...






παράπονο....Δεν υπήρχε ούτε πούπουλο παπαγάλου  ::   ::

----------


## adreas

Σας  ευχαριστώ  όλους  σας    για  τα  καλά  σας  λόγια.

----------


## vagelis76

Έκθεση πτηνών συντροφιάς και στη πόλη μου  ::  
*Λέσχη Φίλων Καναρινιών Ρεθύμνου - ΛΕΦΙΚΑΡ* 

Έκθεση ανοιχτή για το κοινό
Πέμπτη 25 Νοεμ και ώρες 16:00 έως 21:00
Παρασκευή 26 και Σάββατο 27 Νοεμ και ώρες 10:00 έως 21:00



και στο τοπικό τύπο..http://www.rethnea.gr/news/index.php?ma ... eturnid=39

----------


## aTomGR

Δύο  διορθωσούλες 
Σγουρό Τασμανίας δεν υπάρχει η αριστερή φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι καναρίνι της Πάντοβας και η δεξιά Φιορίνο χωρίς σκουφί..

----------


## xXx

> ευχαριστουμε !
> τα παρισιου!και το λιζαρντι υπεροχα!
> 
> αν μπορεσω θα παω προς λαρισα...!


έλα σε περιμένουμεεε   ::

----------


## xXx

> Α, και κατι αλλο .. οποιος κατεβει στον Πανελληνιο
> τον Δεκεμβρη στην Βεροια, ας μου πει
> για να κανονισουμε να βρεθουμε ! ! !


καθώς θα ανεβαίνεις σταμάτα Λάρισα για γκαιφέ   ::

----------


## xXx

Ανδρέα συγχαρητήρια και πάντα τέτοια και καλύτερα   ::

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Εμένα μ αρέσανε τα Λόγαρα   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Βαγγέλη να σαι καλά έσκασα στα γέλια!!!
Ευχαριστούμε όμως τέλεια η ξενάγηση!!!  ::

----------


## Windsa

Αύριο πρωί η μικρή μου θα συμμετέχει στην 2η τοπική Έκθεση του Συλλόγου ΠΣΕΠΠ.
Είναι η πρώτη μας φορα και είμαστε ενθουσιασμένοι πολύ    ::  
Ελάτε να μας δείτε 26 Νοεμβρίου έως 28 Νοεμβρίου 2010 - στον εκθεσιακό χώρο ‘’ ΤΕΧΝΟΠΟΛΙΣ ’’ Δήμου Αθηναίων , Πειραιώς 100 στο Γκάζι. 

Δεν πειράζει που μας άρχισε η πτερορια και χάσαμε ένα μεγαλύτερο και ομορφότερο φτερό από την ουρα μας!!! ))) Είμαστε κι χωρίς αυτό όμορφοι )))) χα-χα-χα... Καλή μας τύχη! )))

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο σας και καλη επιτυχια!!!Ειναι πολυ ομορφη και της αξιζει το καλυτερο...  ::

----------


## douke-soula

καλη επιτυχια Ροξυ 
θα μαγεψεις τα πληθη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pamela

καλη επυτηχια φιλεναδα θα σασ δω απο κοντα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή επιτυχία και στις δυο σας.Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω.  ::

----------


## Angel

Καλη επιτυχια σας ευχομαι και εγω!Μηπως μπορεις να μας πεις τις ωρες που θα ειναι ανοικτα?

----------


## Antigoni87

Πωλίνα κι εγώ θα έρθω! Καλή επιτυχία!! Πες μας ώρες  :: 

Edit: http://exoticbirds.gr/index.php?option= ... cle&id=103 Εδώ λέει *"Η συμμετοχή θα είναι στις κατηγορίες D-E-F-G-H-J-K-M"*.
Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Έχει σχέση με τα είδη πουλιών που θα συμμετέχουν; Αν ναι, πες μας Πωλίνα ποια θα είναι αυτά! Εγώ θα έρθω Κυριακή γιατί Σάββατο δουλεύω όλη μέρα...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

καλη επιτυχια!!!
θα καψετε καρδιες σιγουρα!!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Καλή επιτυχία Πωλίνα ,πανέμορφη η μικρή Ροξυ  ::  
Κι εγώ τελικά δε θα ανέβω   ::  υποχρεώσεις εδώ μου άλλαξαν τα σχέδια ,αν και είμαι αδειούχος αυτές τις μέρες  ::  
Περιμένουμε φωτορεπορτάζ από όλες τις συμμετοχές!!!!!

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά.
Εκτος από παραδείσια και εξωτικά θα είναι και παπαγάλοι...Αλλα όχι πολλοι... Parotlets, Monk, Cockatiel ίσος καμια Rosella. Θα σας πω αύριο πιο σίγουρα.

Η έκθεση θα είναι μικρή, μονο του συλλόγου (όχι όπως πέρυσι που ήτανε Πανελληνια).
Ώρες λειτουργίας στην αφίσα:

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλη επιτυχια Ροξυ κ Πωλινα!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Καλή επιτυχία και στις 2 σας.

----------


## maria

[lhappy:2r6f55hu][/lhappy:2r6f55hu]  Καλή επιτυχία ,ελπίζω να σε δω!!!

----------


## Rania

Καλή επιτυχία και απο έμενα Πωλινα  ::

----------


## PAIANAS

Για όσους θέλουν να επισκεφθούν μια ενδιαφέρουσα έκθεση με όμορφα πουλιά (και όχι μόνο καναρίνια ), θα πραγματοποιηθεί από 26 -28 Νοεμβρίου 2010 , η 2η έκθεση Πανελλήνιου Συλλόγου Εξωτικών και Παραδείσιων Πτηνών , στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο Τεχνόπολισ -Δήμου Αθηνών -Πειραιώς 100 , Γκάζι , κτήριο Δ6- Αίθουσα <<Τάκης Παπατσώνης >>

http://www.exoticbirds.gr/

----------


## Antigoni87

viewtopic.php?f=13&p=44278#p44278 Κι άλλες συναφείς πληροφορίες εδώ, μαζί με την Roxy της Πωλίνας!

----------


## PAIANAS

Σόρρυ αλλά δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου διαβάζοντας τίτλο ''η Ρόξυ έτοιμη για έκθεση ''   ::  ..ίσως είναι πιο βολικό να φτιαχθεί  μια καινούργια ενότητα με τίτλο ''Εκθέσεις ''...

----------


## kdionisios

Καλη επιτυχια απο την αδελφη της την Bony  :winky:

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους σας!!!   ::  

Αφίσα το κορίτσι μου στην έκθεση. Θα την πάρω πίσω την Κυριακή.
Υπάρχει μονο άλλο ένα κοκατιλακι - πανέμορφος λουτινο, εντελώς ίμερος και πολύ πολύ όμορφος, μου μίλαγε ασταμάτητα!!!. Ακαταμάχητος! Η Ρόξι με την πτερορια της  φαινότανε διπλα του σαν γυφτάκι ))) Αλλα για μένα είναι το number one πάντα! ))) 

Από παπαγάλους υπάρχει μονο 5-6 Parotlets. 
Όμως είχε μεγάλη ποικιλία στα Goyldians! Εκεί τρελάθηκα κι έκλεισα ένα πουλάκι για μένα. Ένα αρσενικό για την κίτρινη μου Sunny! Θα το πάρω την Κυριακή. Είναι ένας πανέμορφος Dilute Κοκκινοκέφαλος καταγωγή από τη Κω.

Γενικά η έκθεση είναι πολύ μικρή, όμως έχει ενδιαφέρον.
Ανοίγει από αύριο για το κοινό.

Cockatiels


Ακαταμάχητος Lutino


Το guldinaki που θα παρω

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οντως πολυ καμαροτος ο λουτινακος!!!
πολυ θα ηθελα ν αημουν και εγω εκει...φωτογραφιες απο τα παροτλετ δεν βλεπω  ::  ...
πωλινα δεν εισαι να κυκλοφορεις εξω εσυ...σε καθε εξωδο σου ολο και κατι θα φερεις πισω!κουκλος ο γκουλντιανακος!
τη ροξυ καλα την βλεπω...και ας αλλαξε περιββαλον!

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ, έχω τραβήξει 120 φωτογραφίες...θα τα βάλω την Κυριακή. Να μη προσβάλλω την έκθεση και θα σας δείξω ολα τα όμορφα απο τώρα   ::

----------


## vagelis76

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4154
το θέμα έχει ανοιχτεί από τις 29 Οκτωβρίου 2010 από εμένα με σκοπό να μπαίνουν ότι πληροφορίες έχουμε εκεί...
Δε με παρακολουθείτε και φτιάχνεται συνέχεια νέα θέματα  :sad:  
Δε πειράζει όμως υλικό να υπάρχει και ενημέρωση στο κόσμο για να επισκεφτεί όσες περισσότερες μπορεί γιατί αξίζει το κόπο  ::

----------


## Windsa

sorry   ::  
Ίσως να τα ενώσουμε όλα τα θέματα?

----------


## doubler

Πωλινα μπορεις να αγορασεις καποιο πουλι απο την εκθεση γιατι ειπες οτι θα το παρεις ή εχεις ερθει σε συνενοηση με τον εκτροφεα???

----------


## Windsa

Γενικά πρέπει να μιλήσεις πριν (ή την ώρα) τη έκθεση με τον εκτροφέα..... και να πάρεις το πουλάκι μετα την Έκθεση.

----------


## doubler

οκ ευχαριστω πολυ και πως μπορω να βρω τον εκτροφεα εκει???

----------


## maria

::   ::   ::   ::  Συνχαρητηρια Πωλίνα και Roxy!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

> Συνχαρητηρια Πωλίνα και Roxy!


σαν κατι να ξερει...
περιμενουμε νεα πωλινα!

----------


## tonis!

παιδια σημερα πηγα και εγω στην εκθεση!!!πολυυυ ωραια! οποιος θελει να παει αλλα το σκεφτεται του λεω πως πραγματικα αξιζει!!ολοι οι φιλοι των πτηνων πρεπει να πανε!!τωρα θα σας δωσω μονο μια μικρη γευση απο την εκθεση την δευτερα θα βαλω πολλεεεες φωτογραφιες για να καμαρωσετε οσοι δεν καταφερατε να πατε!!!αα για να μην το ξεχασω!!ειδα και την Ροξη της Πωλινας!!κουκλιτσα!!Πωλινα να την χερεσαι!  :winky:   ::   ::   ::  




 ::

----------


## tonis!



----------


## tonis!

αυτη η εκθεση θα γινεται καθε χρονο στο ιδιο μερος?  ::

----------


## vagelis76

> αυτη η εκθεση θα γινεται καθε χρονο στο ιδιο μερος?


Πέρυσι είχε γίνει στα Πατήσια και την είχα επισκεφθεί,οπότε δεν είναι τίποτα στάνταρ.

----------


## Windsa

90 βαθμούς!!!! Η Ροξη πήρε τη πρώτη θέση!!!!
 ::  







Ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  !

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβοοοοο!!!
μπραβο και στη ροξυ!και στην πωλινα!και στους γονεις της κουκλας ροξυ!!!

παντα τετοια πωλινα!
και του χρονου με κοκατιλ,γκουλντιαν και κουνουρακια!!!

 ::

----------


## Windsa

Το κορίτσι μου, η μικρή μου Ρόξη πήρε 90 βαθμούς στο διαγωνισμό! Πήρε τη πρώτη θέση!  















Περισσότερα απο 100 φωτογραφίες εδω: http://picasaweb.google.com/windcreate/ ... PInAthens#

----------


## Antigoni87

Συγχαρητήρια Πωλίνα και Ρόξυ!!!

Την είδα από κοντά την κούκλα απόψε, τι υπέροχο φτέρωμα και τι γλυκιά φατσούλα!  ::  
Και πάλι μπράβο, πάντα τέτοια Πωλίνα και εις ανώτερα! Το άξιζε η Ρόξυ σου  ::   ::

----------


## tonis!

συγχαριτηρια Πωλινα!!! "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"   :winky:   :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

Μπράβο στη Ρόξυ  ::  ,Μπράβο και σε σένα  :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

::   ::   ::  
Του χρόνου να βραβευτούν και τα gouldian που θα βγούν από τη μηχανή!!!!!!

----------


## Windsa

> Του χρόνου να βραβευτούν και τα gouldian που θα βγούν από τη μηχανή!!!!!!


χα-χα-χα!!!
 ::  
Μακάρι!!! 
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Συγχαρητήρια Πωλίνα και Ρόξυ  ::  
Και γρήγορα με τα Gouldian.

----------


## andreascrete

> Συγχαρητήρια Πωλίνα και Ρόξυ  
> Και γρήγορα με τα Gouldian.


Πολύ όμορφη η Ρόξυ σου Πωλίνα!
Αν και είχε χάσει φτέρωμα που είναι αρνητικό στους πόντους κέρδισε ε? φαντάζομαι πόσους βαθμούς θα είχε πάρει αν είχε όλο το φτέρωμα!  :winky:

----------


## Niva2gr

Συγχαρητήρια κορίτσια!
Πήγα και εγώ στην έκθεση εχτές, και πραγματικά η Ρόξυ λεκλεβε την παράσταση! Είναι πολύ όμορφο πουλί, και οι φωτογραφίες την αδικούν σε σχέση με την πραγματικότητα! Είναι φοβερό, γιατί δεν έχει πέρλες μόνο στα φτερά και στην πλάτη, αλλά καί στο στήθος!
Πραγματικά άξιζε το βραβείο της. Και το λουτινάκι ήταν ομορφο, όμως ήταν απλώς ένα όμορφο λουτινάκι. Η Ρόξυ είναι ιδιαίτερη!

----------


## douke-soula

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΡΟΞΥ!!!!!!!!!
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΩΛΙΝΑ!!!!!!!!!
παντα τετοια και στα πουλακια σου και στην προσωπικη σου ζωη   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NoAngeL

Συγχαρητήρια στα κορίτσια!!!!!!!!   ::

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παιδιά!
Να'στε καλά!!!   ::

----------


## Angel

Συγχαρητήρια!Οντως το άξιζε η Roxy!

----------


## Rania

::  Συγχαρητήρια και στης δυο   ::

----------


## jk21

συγχαρητηρια ΠΩΛΙΝΑ αλλα τα περισσοτερα τα αξιζει η κουκλα που ακουει στο ονομα ΡΟΞΥ!!  ::

----------


## Windsa

Σας ευχαριστώ.
H κούκλα είναι σπίτι τώρα. Ξεκουράζεται.
Έκανε τρεις κύκλους στο δωμάτιο και μπήκε στο κλουβί.
Κουράστηκε η μικρή.

----------


## irene

Συγχαρητήριααααα   ::

----------


## tonis!

Οι *φωτογραφίες* που σας υποσχέθηκα!!  ::

----------


## tonis!



----------


## elena1996

Μπραβο Ροξυ!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  Συγχαρητηρια Πωλινα!!!  ::   ::  Κουκλα η μικρη,την ειχατε σιγουρη την νικη!!!!!  ::  Στην πρωτη φωτογραφια το αλλο κοκατιλ φαινεται σαν να κοιταει το βραβειο και να εχει σκασει απο την ζηλια του!!!!  ::   ::   ::  ...Ειχατε αξιο ''αντιπαλο'' παντως!!!  ::

----------


## Windsa

::

----------


## Antigoni87

Να την και με το βραβείο της!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  Κουκλάρα, πέρλες παντού, σαν μαργαριταράκι είναι!  ::   ::

----------


## ΖΙΖΙ

συγχαρητηρια κι απο εμενα στην κουκλαρα που εκλεψε την παρασταση..!!επειδη ειμαι λιγο ασχετη απο εκθεσεις,ποια ειναι τα κριτηρια βαθμολογιας?μονο εξωτερικη εμφανιση?

----------


## fadom1

μπράβο σας μπραβο!!

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας.
Εδω μπορείτε να διαβάσετε για το πως βαθμολογούνται τα κοκατιλ και πως πρέπει να είναι το εκθεσιακό πουλάκι 
(αγγλικό σύστημα.)

http://www.cockatielsociety.org.au/arti ... udging.htm
Μετάφραση Google:
_ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ
Το cockatiel είναι ένα κομψό πουλί με ίσια πλάτη και πλήρη στήθος, δίνοντας μια συνολική εμφάνιση ενός ισχυρού πουλιού είναι σε θέση να καλύψει τις τεράστιες περιοχές στην καθημερινή αναζήτηση του για φαγητό. Δεν θα πρέπει ούτε να weedy ή βαριά από την εμφάνιση, αλλά και καλά ισορροπημένο. Αναλογίες πτέρυγας-να-το σώμα σε ουρά για να είναι ίση, με το ιδανικό είναι 150 χιλιοστά για το καθένα. Η CREST θα πρέπει να είναι πλήρης και μακρά, στην ιδανική περίπτωση 60mm. Σκοπός είναι 300 χιλιοστά πτηνό με 60 χιλιοστά κορυφής, η συνολική 360 χιλιοστών που από άκρη κορυφής στην άκρη της ουράς. Το cockatiel είναι ένα ισχυρό και γρήγορο ταξιδιώτη και θα πρέπει να εμφανιστεί ως τέτοια.

ΛΟΦΙΟ
Πλήρης και καιρό (ιδανικά 60mm) στην κορυφή θα πρέπει καμπύλη από τη βάση στην κορυφή όταν είναι πλήρως όρθια. Παρά το γεγονός ότι η πυκνότητα είναι σημαντική, το έμβλημα πρέπει να εμφανιστεί ένα μέρος του το πουλί και να είναι ομαλή συνέχεια από το μέτωπο της διάρθρωσης κεφάλι του ζώου.

ΚΕΦΑΛΗ
Θα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο, στρογγυλό και αναλογικά με το σώμα που δεν επίπεδες κηλίδες επάνω ή πίσω μέρος του κρανίου. Μάτια τοποθετημένα σε ίση απόσταση μεταξύ εμπρός και πίσω μέρος του κρανίου και θα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλες, εγρήγορση και καλά στρογγυλεμένη. Brow πρέπει να προφέρεται και ευρεία να δείξει καλή πλάτος της μετωπικής κρανίου. Ράμφος είναι ευρύ στη βάση και φυσιολογικό σε μήκος, σκυμμένος, έτσι ώστε η κάτω γνάθος είναι εν μέρει ορατή. Μάγουλο patches για να είναι μετρίου μεγέθους, ομοιόμορφα στρογγυλεμένα που δεν αιμορραγίας σε άλλες νεκρό χρώμα. Δεν τα φαλακρά σημεία (συμπεριλαμβανομένων lutinos) καθώς αυτό πρέπει να θεωρείται ελάττωμα και κόβω τιμωρείται ως τέτοια. Όλα τα φτερά πρέπει να σχηματιστεί πλήρως.

ΛΑΙΜΟΣ
Η συνέχιση της διάρθρωσης κεφάλι με μια πολύ μικρή καμπύλη στο πίσω πάνω από τους ώμους και μια μικρή δαγκωνιά όπου το στήθος συναντά το λαιμό στη βάση του αθλητή / αθλήτριας. Δελτίο ή έμβολο στάση ανεπιθύμητη.

ΣΩΜΑ
Πλευρική όψη - Μια κομψή ισχυρή πουλί με μια ευθεία πλάτη και πλήρη στήθος δείχνει καλή ουσία. Ιδανικά 150 χιλιοστά μακριά από την κορυφή προς τη κρανίο για τη διαφυγή με μεγάλη κοιλιά συγκλίνουν.
Εμπρός και πίσω θέα - Θα δείξει καλή εύρος του θώρακα και την πλάτη. Cockatiels είναι σχετικά μεγάλη και στις δύο πλάτη και το στήθος, γεγονός που τους δίνει δύναμη που φέρουν. Οι Hump, ταλάντωση ή κοίλη ράχη θεωρούνται ως ελαττώματα.

ΦΤΕΡΑ
Αυτά θα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλη, ευρεία, μακροχρόνια και έντονη εμφάνιση. Κρατούσε σφικτά μαζί και σφιχτά στο σώμα με τις άκρες κοντά στην ουρά. Δεν διέλευση πάνω από τα φτερά και δεν γέρνοντας ώμους επιτρέπεται. Τα φτερά πρέπει να καλύπτουν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του σώματος από πλάγια όψη. Wing patch να είναι καλά καθορισμένες και σαφείς που έχει σκουρότερο χρώμα φτερών. Ιδανικά πτέρυγα έμπλαστρο θα πρέπει να 16 χιλιοστών στο ευρύτερο σημείο του. Όλες οι πτήσεις και μετατρέπει πρέπει να είναι άθικτη.

ΠΟΔΙΑ
Ισχυρά, κανονικό δάχτυλα μήκους με μη φυσιολογικά καμπύλες ή καμπύλες. Πέλματα πρέπει να έχουν δυνατά δάχτυλα των ποδιών, με κατά κανόνα φθαρμένα νύχια, αλ ανέπαφο, και είναι σε θέση να πιάσουν μια πέρκα γερά και με τα δύο δάχτυλα προς τα εμπρός και δύο δάχτυλα πίσω.

ΟΥΡΑ
Ουρά που πρέπει να αναπτυχθεί πλήρως, με όλα τα φτερά άθικτο που δεν κάμπτοντας σε οποιαδήποτε κατεύθυνση. Ουράς που θα πραγματοποιηθούν κατ 'ευθείαν, έτσι ώστε να εμφανίζεται ως προέκταση της νοητής γραμμής από το κέντρο του σώματος του πουλιού. Ιδανικό μήκος από τη βάση στην κορυφή είναι 150mm.

ΣΤΑΣΗ
Ένα καλά ανταποκρίνονταν cockatiel πέρκα θα σε γωνία περίπου 70 μοιρών από την οριζόντια και εμφανίζεται ως μία κομψή πουλί.

ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ
Top προϋπόθεση είναι ο στόχος με καθαρό, σφιχτά φτερά και η γενική εμφάνιση άριστη υγεία. Δεν λείπουν δάχτυλα ή τα νύχια, κατάφυτη ράμφος ή CAWS, Fayed φτερά, τα φτερά προφανές καρφίτσα, βρώμικο αεραγωγούς, φολιδωτό ράμφη, τα πόδια ή τα πόδια, και δεν μάτι ή ρινικό έκκριμα.

ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΙΣ
Η κατανομή αυτή το σημείο, όπως ορίζεται είναι απλώς ένας οδηγός για την επιλογή της καλύτερης πτηνών (ες). Αυτή η κατευθυντήρια γραμμή εξυπηρετεί τόσο για τους εκθέτες και τους δικαστές. Σε ένα πραγματικό show, αν χρησιμοποιηθεί ως οδηγός, όλα τα πτηνά θα κριθούν με τη μέθοδο σύγκρισης.

1.Μέγεθος 15 βαθμοί
2.Ουσία 12 βαθμοί
3. Ισοζύγιο αναλογίες 10 βαθμοί
4. Πτέρυγα μεταφορά 10 βαθμοί
5. Ουρά 5 βαθμοί
6. Κεφάλι 8 σημεία
7. Χρώμα & σημάνσεις 10 βαθμοί
8. Πέλματα και τα πόδια 5 βαθμοί
9. Κατάσταση 15 βαθμοί
10. Deportment 5 βαθμοί
11. Cage παρουσίαση 5 βαθμοί

Σύνολο 100 βαθμούς
_

----------


## Niva2gr

Μπορεί οι απαντήσεις να φαίνονται μπουρδουκλωμένες, όμως αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί μόλις συγχώνευσα 3 διαφορετικά θέματα με παρόμοια θεματολογία.

Απο εδώ και πέρα σε αυτό το θέμα θα γράφουμε ό,τι έχει σχέση με τις εκθέσεις για το 2010.  ::

----------


## xXx

να χαίρεσαι την κούκλα σου Πωλίνα   ::

----------


## adreas

Πωλίνα  είδα  να  γράφεις  σε  κάποιο  μήνυμα  σου  ότι  είναι  σα  γύφτισα  μπροστά  στο  άλλο.  Ξέρεις  να  μας  πεις  που  τελικά  χτύπησε,  το  δικό  σου  το  άλλο  πουλί;   Και  κάτι  άλλο έχει  ποιο  πολλά  κριτήρια  από  τις  καρδερίνες  που  είναι  5  σε  σχέση  με  τα  11.

----------


## Windsa

Παιδιά, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω.
Περιμένω να πάρω βιβλίο απο την έκθεση που θα γράφει όλα τα αποτελέσματα, ολα τα υπέρ και τα κατά.
Μόλις θα το λάβω θα σας πω. Εγω ήμουνα σίγουρη οτι το Λουτινακι θα κερδίσει. Ήτανε σαν ψεύτικο, τόσο όμορφο........ αλλα βλέπουμε εμείς κι άλλα οι κριτές. Η Ροξη εχει πτερορια, γιαυτό τη είπα γυφτάκι μου )))

----------


## vagelis76

> Έκθεση πτηνών συντροφιάς και στη πόλη μου  
> *Λέσχη Φίλων Καναρινιών Ρεθύμνου - ΛΕΦΙΚΑΡ* 
> 
> Έκθεση ανοιχτή για το κοινό
> Πέμπτη 25 Νοεμ και ώρες 16:00 έως 21:00
> Παρασκευή 26 και Σάββατο 27 Νοεμ και ώρες 10:00 έως 21:00
> 
> 
> 
> και στο τοπικό τύπο..http://www.rethnea.gr/news/index.php?ma ... eturnid=39


*

Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα ,βάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες από τη μικρή έκθεση που έγινε στη πόλη μου.*

----------


## vagelis76



----------


## vagelis76



----------

